# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Django

## Craiga 01453

I write this with the heaviest of hearts. I found my Cal King, Django had passed away today. He was the first snake I got when I got back into the snake hobby a few years back. He was the first snake my fiance ever liked, held and was bitten by, hahaha. Tonight, he'll be laid to rest and I will say my goodbyes. I'm done crying for now... 

He was such a good snake and he'll be missed dearly. I love you, buddy. Rest easy. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-10-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-10-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_dakski_ (03-10-2020),Gio (03-12-2020),_hilabeans_ (03-20-2020),_MissterDog_ (03-10-2020),_Reinz_ (03-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-10-2020),Udon (04-10-2020),WastelandExotics (03-19-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-10-2020)

----------


## MissterDog

Omg Craig I'm so sorry!! I remember loving seeing photos of Django when I first joined the forum. RIP Django, sweet boy.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

I'm sorry to hear such bad news craig
She was beautiful mate, such a shame 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## bcr229

Oh wow I am so sorry.  ((**HUGS**))

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

So sorry brother. 

My thoughts are with you both.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## Bodie

That sucks Craig....Sorry for your loss bro

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news...he was such a beautiful snake too.  Rest in peace, Django...you're already missed.   :Snake:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thanks everyone. He was an awesome snake, and already missed is right. I'll miss the way he was such a chill King, but a complete maniac when he smelled his food. Hahahaha. There are plenty of mice for him across the rainbow bridge...

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-10-2020),_CALM Pythons_ (03-15-2020),_dakski_ (03-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

King snakes are just fun....they're polar opposites to BPs.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

So sorry to hear this, Craig. My condolences.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## Spicey

Sorry, dude.  It's hard.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> King snakes are just fun....they're polar opposites to BPs.


Kings are awesome. My first was a King and my first when I got back into the hobby was a King. I've always said I'd always have a King in the family, but didn't expect this.  It'll be a while before I even think about another, but someday when the time is right... Django will be tough to get over. 





> So sorry to hear this, Craig. My condolences.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, man. I appreciate it.

----------


## WrongPython

So sorry for your loss! Rest in peace, Django.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-10-2020)

----------


## Sonny1318

Sorry to hear, my condolences brother.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-11-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

RIP Django. I'm very sorry for your loss Craig.  :Sad:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-11-2020)

----------


## Gio

What a shame. That was a really pretty animal. 

Sorry man, thats a tough break. 

Take care.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-12-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Wow, Im shocked. Sorry to hear that.  :Sad:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-12-2020)

----------


## Gio

To put a positive spin on this, I can tell you if anything ever happened to our royal (hopefully not), I would grab a King without question.

You post here, even though its sad, reminded me of what a cool species kings are.

Give yourself some time, but I feel you will eventually add another to your collection.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> So sorry for your loss! Rest in peace, Django.





> Sorry to hear, my condolences brother.





> RIP Django. I'm very sorry for your loss Craig.





> What a shame. That was a really pretty animal. 
> 
> Sorry man, thats a tough break. 
> 
> Take care.





> Wow, Im shocked. Sorry to hear that.




Thanks all. He was a great snake, and a great ambassador for snakes with Katie. He turned her fear into respect, and something tells me if he wasn't such a good snake it wouldn't have opened the door for the rest of the crew. After all, she did originally agree to ONE snake in the house, hahahahaha. 




> To put a positive spin on this, I can tell you if anything ever happened to our royal (hopefully not), I would grab a King without question.
> 
> You post here, even though its sad, reminded me of what a cool species kings are.
> 
> Give yourself some time, but I feel you will eventually add another to your collection.


Thanks Gio. I haven't ruled out another down the road, but with two new additions the last five months I'll definitely take my time. 
It's so sad seeing his empty enclosure too. So it'll be a bit before I'm ready anyway. 

It's funny you say that too. It reminded me how much I love Kings... Not that I had forgotten, but it was definitely a reminder. They are such a cool species and the species that started it all for me.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2020),Gio (03-12-2020),_Reinz_ (03-12-2020)

----------


## cletus

Very sorry to hear this Craig.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-19-2020)

----------

